# What's interesting in Sheffield at 5pm on a Wednesday?



## kalidarkone (Oct 2, 2015)

So I'm up to Sheffield for a conference on weds. I'm staying with a mate in Doncaster but I'd like to have a look around after the conference which is at the united footy ground. 
What's interesting at 5pm on a Wednesday in Sheffield?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 3, 2015)

I don't know Sheffield that well, but if you're after a drink then the Sheffield Tap and the Rutland Arms are both pretty good. 

There's quite a few murals around the city too - Street Art Sheffield


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 3, 2015)

In my experience the road out


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 3, 2015)

Ok street art then. I'm not interested in drinking. Cheers x


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 3, 2015)

Graves art gallery situated on the upper floors of the library on Surrey Street is worth a visit, it is only open late on Wednesdays until 18:00 though but still better than having to visit pubs or watch the ridiculous amount of traffic trying to get out of the city.


----------



## belboid (Oct 3, 2015)

kalidarkone said:


> Ok street art then. I'm not interested in drinking. Cheers x


handy map for you - Sheffield Street Art

Otherwise, five is a pretty crap time, I'm afraid, most things will be shut.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 3, 2015)

Doncaster is no better but seems to rely on pubs and grills for entertainment these days.
I can recommend Relish on East Laith Gate and Turkuaz on Netherhall Road


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 4, 2015)

kalidarkone said:


> Ok street art then. I'm not interested in drinking. Cheers x


If you're a fan of This Is England then I think there's a few filming locations in Sheffield. Park Hill estate behind the station is one and I think there are others.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 16, 2015)

Hope your brief midweek stay in Sheffield worked for you, kalidarkone ! 

Somewhat hijacking this thread now, apologies all  ... because myself and equally ancient friends   will be in Sheffield Friday 30th Octobter to Sunday 1st November.

We have _some_ non-drinking plans  but all I wish for *here* is ideas for pubs that are ale-range friendly, beer-choice friendly. Best for beer but also for atmosphere/character.


----------



## belboid (Oct 16, 2015)

Sheffield Ale Trail

That's what you need. No need to bother with Devonshire Cat, Three Cranes or Museum. Fagans and Three Tuns can be great; can be crap (the Three Tuns does have a very groovy frontage, kinda like the Flatiron, lovely window to sit in). May as well get one or two in the station bar, admire the range and decor, then bugger off somewhere with more atmosphere. You'll really like the Shakespeare. You must have a KITCat and check the music in the Riverside and Harlequin. then go back to The Shakespeare.

Call in the Rutland when you're passing that way again.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm not a drinker though so pubs hold little interest for me, specially on my own. But thanks!


----------



## keybored (Oct 16, 2015)

Don't forget they have trams. Like I did when I nearly got hit by one.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 16, 2015)

I will second The Shakespeare, great pub.
Almost as good as the gone but not forgotten Albert on Division Street (demolished 1988).
Replaced with an Aagrah restaurant.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 22, 2015)

belboid said:


> Sheffield Ale Trail
> 
> That's what you need. No need to bother with Devonshire Cat, Three Cranes or Museum. Fagans and Three Tuns can be great; can be crap (the Three Tuns does have a very groovy frontage, kinda like the Flatiron, lovely window to sit in). May as well get one or two in the station bar, admire the range and decor, then bugger off somewhere with more atmosphere. You'll really like the Shakespeare. You must have a KITCat and check the music in the Riverside and Harlequin. then go back to The Shakespeare.
> 
> Call in the Rutland when you're passing that way again.




Nice one!
You are a hero Cid 

I'm very/embarassingly late to catch up with your post/that link, but it'll be *very* handy 
We arrive in Sheffield next Friday evening, 30th.
Reasonably priced (and central) hotel already sorted.

I'm already aware of some of those pubs from earlier online research but the more information we have, the better. Thanks!

Join us in one or two of them if you have a bit of time and if you're in the mood for any quality beer next w/e!

Our brewer friend who brews for an excellent brewer** in Cheshire ( Tatton ) will be over in Sheffield on Saturday 31st for the day. He also knows the city well! Useful!

**Tautology deliberate!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 22, 2015)

William of Walworth said:


> We have _some_ non-drinking plans  but all I wish for *here* is ideas for pubs that are ale-range friendly, beer-choice friendly. Best for beer but also for atmosphere/character.


 
the fat cat at kelham island was pretty reasonable in that respect last time i was there, but was a while ago.  website looks like it's not changed a great deal


----------



## Cid (Oct 22, 2015)

William of Walworth said:


> Nice one!
> You are a hero Cid
> 
> I'm very/embarassingly late to catch up with your post/that link, but it'll be *very* handy
> ...



I know I'm fucking awesome, but that's belboid posting... 

I should be available next Friday (and/or Saturday) though. Got 6 decent locals of which the Shakey (er... Shakespeare) is definitely my favourite. I love the Harlequin, but it's an odd love - it has great beers, loads of ciders, an extensive selection of gin and nice barpeople but is frequented by people from the government/law offices over the river. Riverside is... It's quite trendy, but it doesn't make all that much difference here. Fat Cat is a classic local which can sometimes have a slightly limited beer selection. Good people though. Kelham island tavern is, by most standards, a good pub but... Hmm. Not my favourite. Nice garden though.

My region is Kelham island (where the above pubs and a few more are located), will show up on google. Where's your hotel?


----------



## Ground Elder (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm in Sheffield next Friday  Although I think I'm probably already spoken for


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 23, 2015)

Cid said:


> I know I'm fucking awesome, but that's belboid posting...



   

+ apols to belboid 



> I should be available next Friday (and/or Saturday) though. Got 6 decent locals of which the Shakey (er... Shakespeare) is definitely my favourite. I love the Harlequin, but it's an odd love - it has great beers, loads of ciders, an extensive selection of gin and nice barpeople but is frequented by people from the government/law offices over the river. Riverside is... It's quite trendy, but it doesn't make all that much difference here. Fat Cat is a classic local which can sometimes have a slightly limited beer selection. Good people though. Kelham island tavern is, by most standards, a good pub but... Hmm. Not my favourite. Nice garden though.
> 
> My region is Kelham island (where the above pubs and a few more are located), will show up on google. Where's your hotel?



CENTRAL!  (It's the Great Western Cutlers)

Moar later


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 23, 2015)

Ground Elder said:


> I'm in Sheffield next Friday  Although I think I'm probably already spoken for




If not, or if you just have a moment, come for a pint ...


----------



## Ground Elder (Oct 23, 2015)

I'll be here, seeing my daughter and hopefully having a dance.


----------



## belboid (Oct 23, 2015)

William of Walworth said:


> + apols to belboid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, I was going to offer you a pint, but now..... 

and typical of you to stay in the hotel with decent beer - I think their bar's now mainly stocking Thornbridge


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 23, 2015)

Might you be around anywhere near Sheffield at all next weekend, belboid ?


----------



## belboid (Oct 27, 2015)

William of Walworth said:


> Might you be around anywhere near Sheffield at all next weekend, belboid ?


it appears I will be


----------



## belboid (Oct 28, 2015)

The band at the Harly on Friday are described as 'Jethro Tull meets The Stranglers'. Which is kinda intriguing


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 29, 2015)

belboid said:


> it appears I will be



We'll not be in Sheffield til late-ish tomorrow (Fri) -- we arrive no earlier than 6 pm.


But if a pint might work** chuck me a mobile number by PM 

**not yet sure about the band  ...   
Pub democracy involves friends' votes ...  
Around a lot more on Saturday tho'


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 29, 2015)

Oi! Get off my thread!!!￼


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 29, 2015)

Are you there now? I'm there tomorrow


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 29, 2015)

Eta: Wrong thread


----------



## Cid (Oct 30, 2015)

William of Walworth said:


> We'll not be in Sheffield til late-ish tomorrow (Fri) -- we arrive no earlier than 6 pm.
> 
> 
> But if a pint might work** chuck me a mobile number by PM
> ...



I've got a cold and, after drinking last night, should probably sleep. Let me know if you chose to hit Kelham island today or tomorrow though, might be tempted out. Will PM number.


----------



## Cid (Oct 30, 2015)

William of Walworth said:


> We'll not be in Sheffield til late-ish tomorrow (Fri) -- we arrive no earlier than 6 pm.
> 
> 
> But if a pint might work** chuck me a mobile number by PM
> ...



Well, I was going to PM you, but apparently I can't. What have I done? WHAT?!


----------



## belboid (Oct 30, 2015)

Cid said:


> Well, I was going to PM you, but apparently I can't. What have I done? WHAT?!


likewise!


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 1, 2015)

Sorry about this. I have absolutely no idea why I can't be PM'd on Urban atm. Big apols!


----------



## Cid (Nov 2, 2015)

William of Walworth said:


> Sorry about this. I have absolutely no idea why I can't be PM'd on Urban atm. Big apols!



Probably account > privacy > 'start conversations with you'.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 7, 2015)

Cid -- going to have to investigate that, because I'm a zero-brainer. 

Thanks for the alert though


----------

